# FastColor



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Although I don't like pretreating light shirts I have started doing it because the difference in washability and print is like night and day (FastColor is also very forgiving compared to dark shirt pretreatment). Here are some pictures, though poorly taken by myself they do highlight why I like FastBright. this was done on a T-jet2, Gildan G2000, print mode photo 360 HS and is kinda grainy because I blew it up. The left half of the shirt has nothing on it while the right side has FastColor.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris,

Is this a dark or light shirt? I was under the impression that the FastColor pretreatment was for light colored shirts only. Just hard to determine based on the pictures you posted. Nice job showing the difference though.

Mark


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

sorry about that. You are right Mark it is only for light colored shirts. This is printed on a white shirt, I probably could have found a better image to really show the difference, maybe ill do that later.


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

We've also been using fastcolor and the washfastness is noticeable. How many times has that shirt been washed? Right now we are trying to figure out how to speed up the process of pretreating all our shirts, if anyone has any suggestions please let us know.


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

acca said:


> We've also been using fastcolor and the washfastness is noticeable. How many times has that shirt been washed? Right now we are trying to figure out how to speed up the process of pretreating all our shirts, if anyone has any suggestions please let us know.


To speed up the pretreating process you could get one of the new auto treat machines.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

FastColor is for light garments only.

FastBright is for light garments that have white ink being printed on them.

That's a great print, and I agree. FastColor really does make a difference in the washability of the shirt.

And the easiest way to pretreat is the autotreat pro or express. One has a heat element in it that dries the shirt on the way out. Not too expensive when you think about the long term time and pretreatment saved (not-wasted/overspray)


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I am really considering a pretreatment machine


----------

